# Grippper on Sale



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Recently had some discussion under "Jigs and Fixtures" concerning the Grippper safety system. This just showed up from Peachtree and looks like a good buy to me if you're in the market.
Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Thought about buying the 100 model next month, and figured for $10 more I'd just take the plunge. Thanks.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

it is not only $10 more. Shipping fee makes it another $10 more.



Cocheseuga said:


> Thought about buying the 100 model next month, and figured for $10 more I'd just take the plunge. Thanks.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I will be picking it up, so $10 for me.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

When I picked mine up yesterday they said they had sold over 600 on the first day.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good price for a useful tool.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

It looks like the sale may be over, the link no longer works for me.

Mike


----------



## RobHimself (May 13, 2011)

404 here also.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

It ended yesterday. Here is their new sale, good until 5/16.

Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------

